# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Remake of Victoria No. 203 facing trouble?

## Bluehacks

Recently a portion of the media claimed that yesteryear's remake Victoria No. 203 is heading towards problems regarding the starcast. Apparently some of the principal cast members including Paresh Rawal and Om Puri walked out of the film. We spoke to director Ananth Mahadevan who put the facts straight. "Paresh Rawal is definitely not in the film. However, negations are on with Om Puri, Irrfan Khan, Kay Kay, etc. Give me a week and I will announce the final cast of the film." 

And what about reports of his current T-Series film tentatively titled Aankh Micholi also facing controversy regarding the script which HMV claimed was theirs? "HMV was given a script almost 2 years ago. I have requested them to make a film out of it or give the script back to me. Aankh Micholi is a different film altogether. The misunderstanding has been sorted out"

Well, you heard it from the horse's mouth. Watch this space for more exclusive updates on the film.

----------

